# OPBD Formal Debate Series #3



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome to the OPBD Formal Debate Series. The next topic up for debate is...*Is Zoro closer to Sanji or closer to Luffy?* 
*
How this will work: *


Two teams of three will debate the topic at hand. We will accept debaters on a first come first serve basis. Only serious contestants need apply. I reserve the right to ban trolls (you know who you are). 


Both teams will present a unified argument for their side, citing manga evidence and any other relevant details which bolster their argument. There will be a period for rebuttals and then a final summation. 


Judges will vote on which side delivered the most convincing argument. Anyone with at least a hundred posts can sign up in this thread to be a judge. Again, trolls need not apply.

Use this thread to sign up as a debater or judge. Please note which team you wish to debate for. The topic has already been chosen so please don't whine about it. There will be many more topics in the future. *All off-topic posts will be deleted. Spamming and flaming will not be tolerated.* 


*Closer to Luffy*
Slenderman
The Pirate Hunter
Unclear Justice


*Closer to Sanji*
Dr. White
BartholomewKuma
♦Young Master♦


*Judges*
TheTeaIsGood2
Sabo
monkey d ace
Stαrkiller
Vengeance

The winning team will earn five points towards redemption of a prize. Prizes can be earned once ten points have been accumulated.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

New topic.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll be a judge.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 3, 2014)

Will sign up for closer to Luffy.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2014)

Signing up for a judge please.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2014)

Will sign up for closer to Sanji.


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 3, 2014)

i'd like to sign up for a judge.


----------



## Kuma (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like to sign up for closer to Sanji


----------



## trance (Mar 4, 2014)

Eh. Why not? 

I'll be a judge.


----------



## Magician (Mar 4, 2014)

Closer to Sanji.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 4, 2014)

Closer to Luffy.


----------



## trance (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh. This will be an interesting one indeed. Almost makes me wanna participate.


----------



## Kuma (Mar 4, 2014)

Yonug master as a team mate again will be fun


----------



## Unclear Justice (Mar 4, 2014)

Signing up for closer to Luffy.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like to sign up for closer to Sanji if I can.


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 4, 2014)

I would like to be a judge.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 4, 2014)

Sign me up to Closer To Luffy.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Mar 4, 2014)

Cani sign up for judge?


----------



## Urouge (Mar 4, 2014)

ah interesting I'd like to be a judge if possible because I'm undecided on the matter


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 4, 2014)

Where's Corus at? I expected him to get in on this action.

Should be an interesting thread, judging by who I'm seeing here to far


----------



## Shanks (Mar 4, 2014)

Just helping out with a quick update:

*Closer to Luffy*
Slenderman
The Pirate Hunter
Unclear Justice
oOLawlietOo *(reserve)*


*Closer to Sanji*
Dr. White
BartholomewKuma
♦Young Master♦
Shikamaru (howtroublesome) *(reserve)*


*Judges*
TheTeaIsGood2
Sabo
monkey d ace
Stαrkiller
Vengeance
Butt Hole lol
Urouge


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 4, 2014)

Closer to sanji looks like a nice team, I hope the debate starts right after I finish my midterms. Otherwise , I'll lose such an awesome opportunity.


----------



## MarcoThePhoenix (Mar 4, 2014)

Closer to Luffy.


----------



## Sanji (Mar 4, 2014)

If more reserves are necessary I'd love to be on the "closer to Sanji" team.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 4, 2014)

Reserve essentially means you didn't mate it but if anyone in the team backs out, then you might get a spot. At least that's how SH4L did it in the last 2 debates. So the list should technically be like this:

*Closer to Luffy*
Slenderman
The Pirate Hunter
Unclear Justice


*Closer to Sanji*
Dr. White
BartholomewKuma
♦Young Master♦



*Judges*
TheTeaIsGood2
Sabo
monkey d ace
Stαrkiller
Vengeance
Butt Hole lol
Urouge

*Reserves*
oOLawlietOo
Shikamaru (howtroublesome) 
MarcoThePhoenix
CaveLemon


----------



## mr sean66 (Mar 5, 2014)

I would be a Judge but it may seem unfair beacouse i have a very strong opinion of luffy and zoro being on a whole different level than sanji an it would  be impossible to convince me otherwise.

Lets face it luffy and zoro are dumbasses their only role in the crew is of their strength.

Sanji on the otherhand actouly has smarts and skills as a cook. 

Sanji is the most balanced and well rounded I te crew. It would make no sense for him to be closer to zoro.

Zoro has been portrayed as luffys equal since the beggining.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2014)

i am expecting great things from pirate hunter and UJ


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2014)

Can you guys avoid stupid ass TL;DR's this time, so I can actually read through them without having to take 4 hours out of my day?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 5, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Can you guys avoid stupid ass TL;DR's this time, so I can actually read through them without having to take 4 hours out of my day?



Lol, I pretty much gave up on the last debate after seeing those long ass posts


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 5, 2014)

I demand a change in members  I wanna be a part of this even though I'm probably passing out for two straight days in few hours.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 5, 2014)

Our side will try to not use too many tl;dr's but the main thing is getting the point across.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 5, 2014)

Fuck that less tl;dr's bullshit . We're debating about 3 main characters who stars and appeared in every single arcs of the series. I am expecting all feats, hypes, portrayal, power-scaling, examples,  counter examples, arguments for, arguments against and rapid fire post appearing at the speed of light during the last 24 hours of the debate. Anyone who pulled a Mihawk team in the first debate will lose points!

I am expecting enough content to create a new set of encyclopedia.. for each character.


----------



## Kuma (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't think i can avoid Tl;DR but I'll try my best


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 5, 2014)

What the hell is TL;DR


----------



## Shanks (Mar 5, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> What the hell is *TL;DR*


Too Long; Didn't Read


----------



## trance (Mar 6, 2014)

Team One has Zoro himself on their team. This should be an easy debate. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In all seriousness, though, this will be very interesting. UJ and the TPH are two of the lesser known debaters here but likewise, they're both very good.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 6, 2014)

TPH's love for Zoro brings a fire to my heart


----------



## Shanks (Mar 6, 2014)

I read the opening from ‘Closer to Sanji’ multiple times and feel uneasy. They’ve rushed the opening when they have at least a couple more days to review, analyse and work the opening better.

Don’t really want to over comment, but let’s just say if I have to score the quality of this opening out of 10, it would be a 5. Hope team Sanji does better later on.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 6, 2014)

_ It does look like something you'd put together in 10 minutes. _


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 6, 2014)

UJ is gonna deliver the biggest TLDR and then it's over


----------



## MrWano (Mar 7, 2014)

Game, set and match.

Good job so far Team Zoro.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry Team Sanji. :tongue We had to do it.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 7, 2014)

24 hours for main rebuttal! Genius - have you guys all cancel you Friday/Saturday night plans? Birds, Clubbing Pick ups...who gives a fuck, right?


----------



## Kanki (Mar 7, 2014)

UJ just crapped all over that debate.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabo said:


> 24 hours for main rebuttal! Genius - have you guys all cancel you Friday/Saturday night plans? Birds, Clubbing Pick ups...who gives a fuck, right?



Yeah, that was unexpected.

What you mentioned are definitely my top priorities on the weekends.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 7, 2014)

it should be obvious that hes closer to Luffy. UJ shitted on team sanji.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I should mention at this point that our opening is a result of team effort. I only deserve a third of the credit I get for it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 7, 2014)

I know I'm repping all.


----------



## Bitty (Mar 7, 2014)

the only thing i see flawed about the argument is the two year training argument & the post time skip portrayal argument. Everything pre-skip is on point.

good job, team Zolo.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah trading can be debunk easily.

I think haki was the only thing taught.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 7, 2014)

It ain't over till slenderman sings. I am keeping an open mind and expect the unexpected.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 7, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> *it should be obvious that hes closer to Luffy. *UJ shitted on team sanji.



_It is not at all obvious. Team Zoro worked a lot better with their material though, well done. Thus far they seem more involved, willing to put more effort into this debate. It's far from over yet though, so good luck to both sides !_


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabo said:


> It ain't over till slenderman sings. I am keeping an open mind and expect the unexpected.



In the Rapid fire round, i'll S5 Team Sanji


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 7, 2014)

Applause for Team Zoro!! Good arguments (only thing that I didn't quite like was how you said Luffy chose to run away from Monet, as if he'd done that for strength reasons...)!


----------



## trance (Mar 7, 2014)

Damn. UJ sends out a strong opening argument.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 7, 2014)

UJ for MOTM


----------



## Magentabeard (Mar 8, 2014)

Next topic should be  YONKOU VS ADMIRAL
Are they on the same level?
Are they equal?
Etc


----------



## Typhon (Mar 8, 2014)

Team Sanji laying down the hard facts!


----------



## Venom (Mar 8, 2014)

@SH4L
Is there any possibility for a "three way battle"?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 8, 2014)

Venom said:


> @SH4L
> Is there any possibility for a "three way battle"?



Depends on the topic.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 8, 2014)

BKuma turned the tables completely 
Tbh I was a little disappointed with the last post from Team Zoro.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 8, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> BKuma turned the tables completely
> Tbh I was a little disappointed with the last post from Team Zoro.



Are you sure?


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

Some of Kuma's posts made me more convinced that Zoro is actually closer to Luffy 

Anyways, If we ditch the whole feats things and focus on portrayal, we'll know for a fact that Luffy is the captain and Zoro is the Vice Captain. By Oda Logic, the captain is always the strongest followed by the Vice Captain, that's how things work in one piece. Luffy was warned about Zoro's strength, he replies with, it's okay, i'm strong too.

No one can be stronger than the VA other than the captain himself. If you still don't believe in this, then what about being a supernova? Couldn't Oda just increase Sanji's bounty a little bit to make him one of the worst generation? They are just numbers, nothing complicated, but no. Bounties are not everything, and we know that. These people are most likely going to turn the world upside down, some already did and some are in the process of doing so. Sanji IS not going to turn the world upside down with anything he's going to do. 

Luffy will turn the world upside down once he becomes the PK. 
Zoro will turn the world upside down once he beats Mihawk for the title WSS.


----------



## Venom (Mar 8, 2014)

BK is really good.
I liked UJ's Luffy vs Croc argument though


----------



## Venom (Mar 8, 2014)

Lawliet I as well see 1-2 arguments of BK which were a bit flawed and want to "counter" them but we are not the debaters.
We shouldn't give the debaters argument-materials.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Some of Kuma's posts made me more convinced that Zoro is actually closer to Luffy
> 
> Anyways, If we ditch the whole feats things and focus on portrayal, we'll know for a fact that Luffy is the captain and Zoro is the Vice Captain. By Oda Logic, the captain is always the strongest followed by the Vice Captain, that's how things work in one piece. Luffy was warned about Zoro's strength, he replies with, it's okay, i'm strong too.
> 
> ...



_Are you sure you are not confused when it comes to what is debated here ? No one is questioning Zoro as the second strongest, and i've seen this in the actual debate to. Part of the points used by the "Zoro team" work well in proving Zoro is indeed the second strongest , while having a much lesser impact in proving that the gap between him and Sanji is larger than the gap between him and Luffy. 

Also i don't really see the huge impact on the world as a whole as result of Zoro becoming the WSS. Objectively Nami's and Chopper's dreams for example will make much more of a difference, and i dare argue that discovering a new sea will also "turn the world upside down" more so than the change of a title holder._


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, seems like there's no need to stick to facts in these debates. Half of it is just wildly speculative interpretations of scenes that are barely related to the topic of discussion. What a hogwash.



Material used as evidence is irrelevant to the case.



Sabo said:


> Are you sure?




Are you sure you signed up as a judge and not as a team member? Did you forget?


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Mar 8, 2014)

I think team Zoro did a good job at providing strong evidence for Zoro being closer to Luffy. They had a very strong opening. I think they should elaborate more on Zoro vs Fuijtora, it's impressive scene, both Zoro and Law have proven they can escape the Admirals gravitational pull.     

I was disappointed with team Sanji i thought they would have a better opening. Bkuma from team Sanji did a great job at rebutting but i found some of his points to be slightly flawed. The best piece of evidence is Sanji outdoing Zoro at TB when fighting Oars. Zoro casually deflected a punch, and Sanji with all his effort deflected a freaking bazooka and knocked the super giant onto his head. However, Zoro did do more noticeable damage to the giant throughout the fight.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 8, 2014)

HaxHax said:


> Are you sure you signed up as a judge and not as a team member? Did you forget?



Yep, it's about give the topic a fair chance. For one team to lose just because of lack of attention to detail and debate skills is ashamed.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

Butt Hole lol said:


> I think team Zoro did a good job at providing strong evidence for Zoro being closer to Luffy. They had a very strong opening. I think they should elaborate more on Zoro vs Fuijtora, it's impressive scene, both Zoro and Law have proven they can escape the Admirals gravitational pull.
> 
> I was disappointed with team Sanji i thought they would have a better opening. Bkuma from team Sanji did a great job at rebutting but i found some of his points to be slightly flawed. The best piece of evidence is Sanji outdoing Zoro at TB when fighting Oars. Zoro casually deflected a punch, and Sanji with all his effort deflected a freaking bazooka and knocked the super giant onto his head. However, Zoro did do more noticeable damage to the giant throughout the fight.



_The use of that Fujitora scene would not be at all decisive though, mostly because what Zoro withstood seems to be the most basic use of Fujitora's DF power. Pointing out how Sanji was able to endure a named technique from Doflamingo (that he did not put up a defense against), when Doflamingo was able to casually slice clean a leg of Little Oars Jr at MF with just a basic string attack, would bring forth a just as impressive example._


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 8, 2014)

Why the fuck did team Zoro bring databook pages?We know they are crap.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

_Because "Sabo is dead" ?

This was in a databook right ?_


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Are you sure you are not confused when it comes to what is debated here ? No one is questioning Zoro as the second strongest, and i've seen this in the actual debate to. Part of the points used by the "Zoro team" work well in proving Zoro is indeed the second strongest , while having a much lesser impact in proving that the gap between him and Sanji is larger than the gap between him and Luffy.
> 
> Also i don't really see the huge impact on the world as a whole as result of Zoro becoming the WSS. Objectively Nami's and Chopper's dreams for example will make much more of a difference, and i dare argue that discovering a new sea will also "turn the world upside down" more so than the change of a title holder._



Some are actually doubting Zoro being the 2nd strongest and him and Sanji are just equals. My posts still supports Zoro being closer to Luffy, and not just the 2nd strongest. If he wanted Zoro to be closer to Sanji, he wouldn't categorize Zoro with the SNs and leave him with Sanji for being "Closer to him" rather than closer to his captain as a part of the worst generation. 

more so than the change of a title holder? So you're also saying there's no impact of a new PK showing up? Every single person in the OP verse knows who Mihawk is. Hell, Zeff knows who Mihawk is and was shocked to hear such words coming out of Mihawk's mouth.  When Zoro becomes the WSS, it will be the biggest shocking news at the time, and you can quote me for it. The same thing goes for Luffy. The rest of the SHs? meh.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 8, 2014)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Because "Sabo is dead" ?
> 
> This was in a databook right ?_



We also got Luffy being stronger than Garp or something like that.


----------



## Venom (Mar 8, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> We also got Luffy being stronger than Garp or something like that.



This was a mistranslation and was already nullified.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 8, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Why the fuck did team Zoro bring databook pages?We know they are crap.





Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Because "Sabo is dead" ?
> 
> This was in a databook right ?_





White Hawk said:


> We also got Luffy being stronger than Garp or something like that.



Now now people, we're lucky enough to have this thread kept open for minor discussion from the public, but you're giving too much away and could result in the next debate with public comments and opinion completely banned (similar to the last debate), which will be a fucken shame!


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Some are actually doubting Zoro being the 2nd strongest and him and Sanji are just equals. My posts still supports Zoro being closer to Luffy, and not just the 2nd strongest. If he wanted Zoro to be closer to Sanji, he wouldn't categorize Zoro with the SNs and leave him with Sanji for being "Closer to him" rather than closer to his captain as a part of the worst generation.
> 
> more so than the change of a title holder? So you're also saying there's no impact of a new PK showing up? Every single person in the OP verse knows who Mihawk is. Hell, Zeff knows who Mihawk is and was shocked to hear such words coming out of Mihawk's mouth.  When Zoro becomes the WSS, it will be the biggest shocking news at the time, and you can quote me for it. The same thing goes for Luffy. The rest of the SHs? meh.



_Before using "evidence" you need to look at it's nature. Bounty is not directly correlated with strength, thus we know that Zoro is meant to be perceived more so as a threat by the WG. So this does support the fact that Zoro is closer to his captain in terms of fame, while going along smoothly with the fact that the SH's have a couple of crew members that are meant to be "underestimated" if judged by their bounty. An extreme example is Chopper, but Sanji is as well someone that keeps a low profile ( confirmed by the fact that his bounty poster picture is constantly ruined for that purpose as well ) and always ends up surprising his opponents with his strength more so than the other two M3 members. 

Yes, it will be big news. Will it have more of an impact than providing the first map of the entire OP world ? Is it even comparable to a guaranteed cure for every single disease ? Does it really trump the discovery of a miraculous sea in a world so much focused on naval supremacy, considering the main powers are Marines and Pirates ?

The PK is not comparable with the WSS though. The implications of becoming the PK are much greater than that, because it coincides with finding One Piece and probably releasing the secrets of the void century upon the world as result of that._


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Now now people, we're lucky enough to have this thread kept open for minor discussion from the public, but you're giving too much away and could result in the next debate with public comments and opinion completely banned (similar to the last debate), which will be a fucken shame!


_
Should i delete some / all of my posts ? If we can't have this sort of discussion here i will comply, i just went along with the posts/questions asked within this thread.
_


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

> Yes, it will be big news. Will it have more of an impact than providing the first map of the entire OP world ? Is it even comparable to a guaranteed cure for every single disease ? Does it really trump the discovery of a miraculous sea in a world so much focused on naval supremacy, considering the main powers are Marines and Pirates ?





okay, first of all, we're not sure if dreams like Chopper's are actually going to be accomplished by the end of the Manga. We know for a fact Luffy and Zoro are going to accomplish their dreams because the story is a progress to these dreams, while Chopper on the other hand doesn't have as much progress as these two, dream wise.

and, what do you think is going to happen once Chopper finds a cure for everything? He's going to open a shop and sell it to people? Even if yes, Zoro's accomplishment is surpassing any accomplishment in the Manga if it's not being the PK. 



> The PK is not comparable with the WSS though. The implications of becoming the PK are much greater than that, because it coincides with finding One Piece and probably releasing the secrets of the void century upon the world as result of that.



Doesn't change the fact that Roger was known around the world for being the PK, and being the strongest pirate alive. void century? the public didn't care about that, they only care about certain things, and the void century aint one of them. You don't realize how much of an impact these two titles hold. The WG has one of these titles' holders on their side, you know how much respect and strength that provides them? you can quote me on this, but when Fuji tries his thing, and overthrowing the warlords, Mihawk and his title will play a huge rule.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> okay, first of all, we're not sure if dreams like Chopper's are actually going to be accomplished by the end of the Manga. We know for a fact Luffy and Zoro are going to accomplish their dreams because the story is a progress to these dreams, while Chopper on the other hand doesn't have as much progress as these two, dream wise.
> 
> and, what do you think is going to happen once Chopper finds a cure for everything? He's going to open a shop and sell it to people? Even if yes, Zoro's accomplishment is surpassing any accomplishment in the Manga if it's not being the PK.
> 
> ...



_I am not talking about personal fame, i am talking about an actual impact on the world, as in a decisive change beside the fact that you are the new extremely strong and famous guy, maybe a bit stronger and more so famous than the former strong and famous guy that you surpassed._


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

There are people who cannot participate in the debate thread for obvious reasons, this is where we can debate. You can't take our right of posting our own opinions on the matter. Not everything these people post on the debate thread are things we can say we agree with.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _I am not talking about personal fame, i am talking about an actual impact on the world, as in a decisive change beside the fact that you are the new extremely strong and famous guy._



extremely strong and famous are the only things you think these titles hold? Why did Luffy and Zoro set sail in the first place?


----------



## Venom (Mar 8, 2014)

No need to delete posts I guess.
We should just wait what SH4L says


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> extremely strong and famous are the only things you think these titles hold? Why did Luffy and Zoro set sail in the first place?


_
Luffy set sail to become the Pirate King because





			I just think the guy with the most freedom in this whole ocean is the Pirate King.
		
Click to expand...



Zoro set sail to become the WSS because of his ambition to be the best and not lose to anyone in a sword fight ( maybe even a result of him constantly losing to Kuina to some extent ), ambition that was strengthened by his promise to Kuina





			Let's make a promise !! One of us must become the number one swordsman of the world !!
		
Click to expand...



The PK means more than just strength and fame because it involves reaching Raftel and finding One Piece, the WSS not really._


----------



## Shanks (Mar 8, 2014)

Getting hot in the debate!


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Mar 8, 2014)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> The PK means more than just strength and fame because it involves reaching Raftel and finding One Piece, the WSS not really.



The hard thing about becoming Pirate king is not reaching raftel though, where supposedly the greatest treasure lies, It's having to fight through the freaking Yonkou, Shichibukai, fellow Supernova's, and not to mention the marines...If you can clear the horde of obstacles in the way you can get to Raftel. It sounds extremely hard if you aren't as strong as WB and Roger. imo Pirate king is just another term for greatest pirate.

Zoro's dream involves beating swordsmen of all types. Learning how to become invincible in every sense (cut down any material, light, diamond) and beat someone who stands at the top of the world. 

Sanji's dream to find a legendary ocean where he can get any ingredient. Who besides Sanji is looking for that ocean? Only Zeff comes to mind. Other than that we haven't had someone noteworthy looking for it, which makes it a little lackluster compared to say WSSM, because we know Mihawk gunned for it (and possibly Shanks).  

In that sense i think Luffy and Zoro's dream are much more combat orientated than Sanji's.


----------



## Venom (Mar 8, 2014)

Right now Team Sanji has the upper hand.
Waiting for Team Luffy


----------



## Shanks (Mar 8, 2014)

^ Haha, 49/51 for me. Not going to say which team is 51 though


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

Butt Hole lol said:


> The hard thing about becoming Pirate king is not reaching raftel though, where supposedly the greatest treasure lies, It's having to fight through the freaking Yonkou, Shichibukai, fellow Supernova's, and not to mention the marines...If you can clear the horde of obstacles in the way you can get to Raftel. It sounds extremely hard if you aren't as strong as WB and Roger. imo Pirate king is just another term for greatest pirate.
> 
> Zoro's dream involves beating swordsmen of all types. Learning how to become invincible in every sense (cut down any material, light, diamond) and beat someone who stands at the top of the world.
> 
> ...


_
We were arguing about the impact the realization of their dreams would have on the world. While for Luffy it's obvious, in Zoro's case not that much will change in the greater scheme of things. Mihawk is an extremely strong individual that has the title, Zoro will be an even stronger individual that will defeat him and earn that title. As i pointed out, the dreams of other SH's will make a bigger difference for the rest of the world.

Also not having combat oriented dreams does not put a cap on your potential strength. The most used example in this case is Whitebeard, and that is for a good reason. The only one known to be the equal of the Pirate King was not the WSS, but someone that did not care about finding One Piece or becoming the strongest anything, he just wanted a family._


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

> Luffy set sail to become the Pirate King because



You're not getting it. You are missing my point, completely. I never mentioned anything about PK.

My question was, why did Luffy and Zoro set sail in the first place?
A
It's not just about individual strength, finding raftel, one piece...etc
You're looking at these things from Luffy and Zoro's perspectives, which is wrong. Look at it from the public's perspective. 

Why did Luffy and Zoro set sail in the first place? answer, to be the PK and the WSS. These two were influenced by the current PK and WSS. They were influenced so much, that they decided to set sail and be the successors of these two. That's how much power these two titles holds.

They have the power to change people's destinies. If Roger never existed, Luffy might be a marine right now, a completely different person. That's how much of a power these titles hold, changing someone's destiny and opening a whole new door for you.


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 8, 2014)

Sabo said:


> ^ Haha, 49/51 for me. Not going to say which team is 51 though



Don't worry about it, we all know.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

> The only one known to be the equal of the Pirate King was not the WSS, but someone that did not care about finding One Piece or becoming the strongest anything, he just wanted a family.



Doesn't change the fact that WB was strong, and respected those who have a strong will. Just because WB never wanted to be the PK, doesn't mean he never wanted to be strong. You have to be a strong person to protect your family, right? Especially in a world like One Piece. 

WB was a pirate  long time before he gathered his crew and start calling them sons. One could argue that after being a pirate for a while, Edward realized that family is the most important thing and that's why he decided to get one after, but that's another debate for later.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Mar 8, 2014)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _
> We were arguing about the impact the realization of their dreams would have on the world. While for Luffy it's obvious, in Zoro's case not that much will change in the greater scheme of things. Mihawk is an extremely strong individuals that has the title, Zoro will be an even stronger individual that will defeat him and earn that title. As i pointed out, the dreams of other SH's will make a bigger difference for the rest of the world.
> 
> Also not having combat oriented dreams does not put a cap on your potential strength. The most used example in this case is Whitebeard, and that is for a good reason. The only one known to be the equal of the Pirate King was not the WSS, but someone that did not care about finding One Piece or becoming the strongest anything, he just wanted a family._



Oh okay than. I would agree you on that matter. Zoro becoming WSSM wouldn't cause a huge ruckus at least not when compared to Luffy finding OP, but at the same time it would because having someone with WSSM in your crew will just make it that much more intimidating. Zoro will have to be aiding Luffy every step of the way for him to accomplish his dream just like Ray did in the past with Roger. Just like when he took all of Luffy's damage for him at TB. Sanji could have taken it, but he would have died in the process, and without Sanji the crew would have undoubtedly fallen apart. Zoro & the rest of the crew are pretty much a huge factor for Luffy's dream.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

Butt Hole lol said:


> Oh okay than. I would agree you on that matter. Zoro becoming WSSM wouldn't cause a huge ruckus at least not when compared to Luffy finding OP, but at the same time it would because having someone with WSSM in your crew will just make it that much more intimidating. Zoro will have to be aiding Luffy every step of the way for him to accomplish his dream just like Ray did in the past with Roger. Just like when he took all of Luffy's damage for him at TB. Sanji could have taken it, but he would have died in the process, and without Sanji the crew would have undoubtedly fallen apart. Zoro & the rest of the crew are pretty much a huge factor for Luffy's dream.


_
I actually think Zoro becoming WSS would cause a huge ruckus, it will be a big deal that someone actually took that title from Mihawk. What that will bring though is a lot more fame for Zoro, but in terms of the impact it will have on the world, not much will be changed from Mihawk having that title._



oOLawlietOo said:


> You're not getting it. You are missing my point, completely. I never mentioned anything about PK.
> 
> My question was, why did Luffy and Zoro set sail in the first place?
> A
> ...



_Sure, they will inspire others to walk on their footsteps. Since this was mostly about Zoro and the WSS, let's look at him. What will Zoro becoming the WSS change ? A WSS already exists, does it not ? Zoro becoming the best in a particular field will make others that are interested in that field want to surpass him, but that applies to every single domain. It's influence is a lot more narrow than you think, and that influence is not even conditioned by Zoro making his dream a reality. With anyone else there, strong enough and worthy of that title, others would aspire to surpass him._



oOLawlietOo said:


> Doesn't change the fact that WB was strong, and respected those who have a strong will. Just because WB never wanted to be the PK, doesn't mean he never wanted to be strong. You have to be a strong person to protect your family, right? Especially in a world like One Piece.
> 
> WB was a pirate  long time before he gathered his crew and start calling them sons. One could argue that after being a pirate for a while, Edward realized that family is the most important thing and that's why he decided to get one after, but that's another debate for later.



_Yes, he was strong. He was strong while having a dream not focused on strength. This is factual, everything else is speculation. You can apply that logic to almost everything and say "Well it's a dangerous world, you need strength to protect what you want/care for"._


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 8, 2014)

[Citation needed] on all of TPH's post. He assumes that the opposition need to prove him wrong, when he so far his own position is very presumptuous. Too much usage of the word "clearly" for a guy who doesn't provide a sliver of evidence in his posts.

"Our rebuttal may have lacked in quality because their opening didn't give us much to work with." what a load of old arse.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 8, 2014)

HaxHax said:


> [Citation needed] on all of TPH's post. He assumes that his opinion is fact and that he is in a position to demand that the opposition proves him wrong, rather than having a go at proving himself right. Too much usage of the word "clearly" for a guy who doesn't provide a sliver of evidence in his posts.
> 
> "Our rebuttal may have lacked in quality because their opening didn't give us much to work with." what a load of old arse.



  I admit. I do use the word "clearly" too much.

Most citations from the opening were from me. I think I did well at finding evidence that shows Luffy and Zoro ahead of Sanji, in our opening. Why can't I ask for evidence that shows Sanji closing the gap since then?

Lol I've come to notice you "clearly" have something against me.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _
> I actually think Zoro becoming WSS would cause a huge ruckus, it will be a big deal that someone actually took that title from Mihawk. What that will bring though is a lot more fame for Zoro, but in terms of the impact it will have on the world, not much will be changed from Mihawk having that title._



Zoro set sail to find that "Hawk Eyed" Person.  Mihawk was/is the goal why Zoro set sail. To be the strongest WSS by beating Mihawk. 
Mihawk is the reason why people like Zoro exists. 
Roger is the reason why people like Luffy exists.

Tomorrow, Luffy and Zoro will be the reason why certain people exists.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Zoro set sail to find that "Hawk Eyed" Person.  Mihawk was/is the goal why Zoro set sail. To be the strongest WSS by beating Mihawk.
> Mihawk is the reason why people like Zoro exists.
> Roger is the reason why people like Luffy exists.
> 
> Tomorrow, Luffy and Zoro will be the reason why certain people exists.



_Was Mihawk even the WSS when Zoro was a child ? Can you prove that or at least share why you think that was the case ? Because if not, then Zoro simply wanted to be the best at what he does as shown, and Mihawk as a person was not quintessential for his goal. There was no hint at him looking up to Mihawk when he made his promise to Kuina for as much as i can remember. Zoro becoming the WSS or not will not change that in any way, thus him fulfilling his dream will have little to no impact._


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 8, 2014)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Was Mihawk even the WSS when Zoro was a child ? Can you prove that or at least share why you think that was the case ? Because if not, then Zoro simply wanted to be the best at what he does as shown, and Mihawk as a person was not quintessential for his goal. There was no hint at him looking up to Mihawk when he made his promise to Kuina for as much as i can remember. Zoro becoming the WSS or not will not change that in any way, thus him fulfilling his dream will have little to no impact._



Zoro in more than one occasion said I can't die before meeting that man/beating that man/surpassing that man/. He wanted to meet him, Beating Mihawk is his goal, because it's Mihawk who holds that title.

If Mihawk never existed, Zoro wouldn't be the way he is. Zoro vowed to be the WSS as a kid. Whether Mihawk was the WSS at the time or not, if Mihawk didn't exists, Zoro wouldn't set sails and all. He did because he knew that Mihawk is a pirate.  Can you prove there was a previous WSS?


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 8, 2014)

Should you guys really be debating about the topic here?


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Zoro in more than one occasion said I can't die before meeting that man/beating that man/surpassing that man/. He wanted to meet him, Beating Mihawk is his goal, because it's Mihawk who holds that title.
> 
> If Mihawk never existed, Zoro wouldn't be the way he is. Zoro vowed to be the WSS as a kid. Whether Mihawk was the WSS at the time or not, if Mihawk didn't exists, Zoro wouldn't set sails and all. He did because he knew that Mihawk is a pirate.  Can you prove there was a previous WSS?



_But you see here, if there was no WSS before Mihawk, then he get's some credit as the "founder" of that title. That would not be the case for Zoro though, he would "merely" take the spot that inevitably someone is bound to claim eventually. 

But no, as a child Zoro did not mention "surpassing that man" or anything like that. He said he simply wanted to be the strongest and his immediate goal was to surpass the girl he could not defeat. You can rightfully say that his desire to be the strongest was fueled by the fact that he could not defeat Kuina, thus acknowledge her as the initiator of his dream much more so than someone that appeared later in the picture. By doing that though you will realize that with or without Mihawk, with or without Zoro, people will want to improve and surpass those that are ahead of them. That is not something new, that is not a change Mihawk or Zoro brought into the world.

Did you even think what would the result of me refusing to prove a WSS before Mihawk existed be ? Because if i "surrender" this argument to you, then the very foundation of what you are trying to prove collapses. *If there was no WSS before Mihawk, that means Mihawk himself did not need someone like him to become who he is.* And that's what you are trying to prove here, that Mihawk or Zoro are needed for others to want to reach their potential.

I can acknowledge that they will have an inspirational role and that others will look up to them, but they are not nearly as vital or world changing as you think. They are simply the best at what they do, and if not for them someone else would be and others would want to surpass that someone else._


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 8, 2014)

Stop it silly. If you wanted to debate the topic you should have signed up for it. You could be assisting either side by discussing it here.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 8, 2014)

_Ok, we got caught up in this i guess. Since we already got multiple posters asking us not to continue this discussion, at least for now Lawliet, we should comply. I don't want to ruin the fun for anyone, and there's nothing rushing us to immediately settle this anyway. If we had a negative influence on the debate i apologize to both teams and judges. _


----------



## Shanks (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh Boys, this is getting really heated and stressful to judge. I can see It's so difficult to be a good Jury in a criminal case, and more importantly why it would take a Judge months/years to conclude a decision in a civic case.

Any judges who are interested in discussing this debate in private on their views, please PM me.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 9, 2014)

_If i notice a blatant mistake of interpretation can/ should i point it out to anyone ? Are the judges allowed to receive any input from outside sources on the evidence presented ? I just noticed something that struck me as a way to obvious misunderstanding of what a character said, kind of bugs me that is there and used as such._


----------



## Shanks (Mar 9, 2014)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _If i notice a blatant mistake of interpretation can/ should i point it out to anyone ? Are the judges allowed to receive any input from outside sources on the evidence presented ? I just noticed something that struck me as a way to obvious misunderstanding of what a character said, kind of bugs me that is there and used as such._



People have being doing that this entire debate and the news media have always being butting head in news worthy court cases, so I don't see why not?

The teams should be more than capable of addressing anything anyone thrown at them and the judges should be making a decision based on the quality of the entire debate. If there's a few small points that could influence the judge's decision, then the debaters isn't really doing that great of a job.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 9, 2014)

_Ok. This is what The Pirate Hunter said in his last post :




			I presented a panel from the manga where Sanji himself, not only admits inferiority, he claims an opponent Luffy defeated is on another level from himself(1).
		
Click to expand...


And this is the page he linked in order to support that statement



This is clearly a misunderstanding of Sanji's inner monologue. Not for a second is he comparing Arlong to himself here, but the Shart type fishman to the other fishmen from Arlong Park.



*Is this how powerful a Shark type fishman is .. !? Even for a fishman..he's on a completely different level!*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Shanks (Mar 9, 2014)

^, Mate, you've taken the quote out of context. I read over and look at this page 5 times, and I still agree with TPH alot more in this regard.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 9, 2014)

_Ok, it's enough to know that this is visible to anyone interested. I strongly disagree with this interpretation, one that seems almost outlandish to me given the context. Sanji is defeated by Arlong, and he can't believe how much stronger Arlong is ( the Shark fishman type ) when compared to the other fishmen he fought. On a completely different level._


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 9, 2014)

Somebody needs to bring up the biggest magic marker in the world and remove half of the "evidence" as unrelated or assumptious. It just keeps coming.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 9, 2014)

Both teams don't have satisfactory arguments.

Team Sanji tries to downplay Zoro so Sanji can look close to him and Team Zoro tries to downplay Luffy so Zoro can look close to him.

They don't really try to compare the 2 of them.

The only thing I saw was this 



> What was shown is that Sanji was helpless against Doflamingo and that Zoro was able to oppose Fujitora?s attack.



And it is fucking laughable.


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 9, 2014)

team zoro/luffy gave up on the douriki argument, fair play to YM, he's the best debater out there ATM.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 9, 2014)

Could you guys stop debating here. Use your PM's.


----------



## Ajin (Mar 9, 2014)

Why people take into account the databooks? They aren't made by Oda, and certainly can't be considered as canon (at least not fully). Otherwise, pre-skip Luffy was equal to Garp, one Yonko crew is strong as Marines and Warlords together, or Sabo is actually dead, which as we know, is bullshit.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 9, 2014)

^ DId you just read what I said? Outside interference is not allowed.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you mad because you are in Team Zoro?


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 9, 2014)

I would say the same if someone tried to help us fyi


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 9, 2014)

Lies


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 9, 2014)

I never lie


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 9, 2014)

^Shut up

Sanji kicking him would have resulted in an unconscious Zoro.

And oh boy.Actually the argument about Luffy vs Zoro in Whiskey Peak gives Luffy more points about him being superior to Zoro.

Thanks Team Zoro for reminding me that.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 9, 2014)

_Sanji is closer to Zoro in that panel though._


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Mar 9, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> ^Shut up
> 
> Sanji kicking him would have resulted in an unconscious Zoro.
> 
> ...



Are you dumb?
Zoro didn't go unconscious from taking all of Luffy's pain.
What makes you think a kick from Sanji can do that


----------



## Kanki (Mar 9, 2014)

ZoroFangirl should have been in this debate


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 9, 2014)

Arguing with Zorofangirl is pointless.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Mar 9, 2014)

Although ZFG is a troll, in this case she/he has good a point.  

Also Zoro was the only person able to fight Kuma after the nuke (i think it was called ursus shock). Sanji also got back up but with wobbly legs and approaches Kuma, gives his "let the flower of death bloom in me" than Zoro proceeds to knock him out


----------



## Shanks (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't see why ZFG is a troll. She always makes some very good but highly favorism point about Zoro, that's all. Overall a very interesting poster.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 9, 2014)

_It's pretty obvious that Sanji is not built to be a tank like Zoro is. That's why he's made to be significantly more mobile and evasive in combat. I've also noticed that the expertise Oda gave them in terms of Haki follows the same trend, CoO meant to predict and avoid attacks completely vs CoA meant to further diminish the damage taken._


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 9, 2014)

I personally thought Sanji would get better COA. Since his epithet is "black leg". Zoro having COO would make more sense as the high level swordsman you become, the less hits you take from other swordsmen, as most of their fights end in one shots. Like Ryuuma.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 9, 2014)

_I think Oda does not want to have either Zoro or Sanji that well rounded / complete fighters, but more so specialized ( while obviously being more than decent at what they are not best at ) . A maybe decent analogy that i can think of is that of a Rogue vs a Warrior in a RPG. I think he saves that for Luffy, having him both extremely fast and mobile, a great tank, and with superb Haki expertise seemingly in all three colors._


----------



## Shanks (Mar 9, 2014)

I am beginning to think Haki is overrated - Sanji hot heart will should be able to burn any high tier CoA Haki master to bits! By EoS, Sanji's heat and strenght will continue to be from his heart which will be enough to match Kizaru's light speed kicks.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 9, 2014)

_I don't think Haki is overrated really. It has great utility, and one's potency can end up being decisive in certain match-ups. It's true though that we've seen in several occasions that Haki is not an answer to everything, and that it can be overpowered or rendered inefficient by other means._


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 10, 2014)

Haki was a great way for everybody to be able to stop the tyranny of logia whores.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 10, 2014)

Where the fuck is Dr.White??!!!!!


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 10, 2014)

I should have been in this debate just to stomp the Zoro-tards.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 10, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> team zoro/luffy gave up on the douriki argument, fair play to YM, he's the best debater out there ATM.



                    .


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 10, 2014)

Sabo said:


> I don't see why ZFG is a troll. She always makes some very good but highly favorism point about Zoro, that's all. Overall a very interesting poster.



Are you for real? :amazed

As for this thread, everyone should be allowed to discuss what's going on. The contestants should just stay out (maybe the judges, too!).
In those Battledome debates we also had people write their openings in spoilers and it was expected that the opponent doesn't read what's written in there, so it's doable.

I read the first few arguments, but then it got...meh. I don't have the time for this xD
But nice debate, anyway!


----------



## Venom (Mar 10, 2014)

It was a nice debate at the beginning but both teams were not able to go forward.
They repeated the same arguments over and over again instead of bringing up further arguments.
That is how I felt at least.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 10, 2014)

some points weren't being addressed or acknowledged during rapid fire so it became loop.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 10, 2014)

Really looking forward to a good closing arguments for both teams. I hope all 6 debaters contribute to this and pull of top tier quality closing arguments as it is still anyone's game.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 10, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> I should have been in this debate just to *stomp the Zoro-tards*.



1 Lel at overconfidence.
2. Nobody there is a tard. Fan is the correct word.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 10, 2014)

People who says word like "tards" fanboy" and "wanking" in this thread should not be allow to touch the formal debate. We rarely have good things here and the formal debate is one of the best ideas over the last 12 months, so trolls and ill mannered people should definitely stay away.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Mar 10, 2014)

_I was surprised by the last few posts in the debate thread. Conceding the pre ts period to team Sanji and reducing their argument, for the most part, to an inconclusive timeskip growth does not really seem like a winning move from team Zoro._


----------



## Veltpunch (Mar 11, 2014)

What sucks is that they didn't have to. That probably wasn't the best decision since there's really nothing concrete to go on for post-ts as of yet. I'm not sure why they only used the red databook anyway. :/

Either way, great debate to both teams.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Mar 11, 2014)

I also want to thank Team Sanji in the name of my team and me for this thrilling and entertaining debate.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 11, 2014)

*excited* to see verdict from other judges!


----------



## Magician (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn, I'm not even mad. That was the most elaborate judging I've ever seen.

Holy fuck.

Based Sabo is based.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 11, 2014)

That was a great tl;dr. I was nervous there. Congrats to great debate everybody.


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 11, 2014)

What a shocker


----------



## Shanks (Mar 11, 2014)

Upwards and onwards Judges. I personally woundn't mind if Team Sanji/Zoro wins as they are just as deserving.  Vote quickly so we can move on to the next  .

Ideally, I want Turrin to be on the Yonko team and go crazy with the non-canon shounen examples outside of OP and Akito to fight him off. We should also have Butters, Admiral Kizaru and Conrusation in this debate also. It will be epic as hell.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 12, 2014)

A few thoughts I would like to share
- Sabo has definitely raised the bar when it comes to judging these debates 

-Although I didn't have the time to give the rapid fire phase my full attention, I think it was unfair that YM and BK had to pick up Dr.Whites slack. I lol'd at YM's comment towards him.

-As far as the Official Debate is concerned, YM won the Shuusui argument. But the only reason he won is because I didn't have the time to address everything in his last two posts. If he's up for the challenge, I'll be more than happy to move this to the OL and prove him wrong


----------



## Mike S (Mar 12, 2014)

One more thing I would like to address. Unclear Justice is a *phenomenal teammate* and he deserves every bit of credit he recieves, but our opening was a result of teamwork. I was tasked with crucial point #1(Read UJ's Conclusion), and provided our strength comparisons, Willpower/Resolve, and Role arguments, while UJ with the aid of Slenderman, was tasked with crucial points # 2 and 3. We had amazing team chemistry during that phase and equally deserve credit.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 12, 2014)

The Pirate Hunter said:


> One more thing I would like to address. Unclear Justice is a *phenomenal teammate* and he deserves every bit of credit he recieves, but our opening was a result of teamwork. I was tasked with crucial point #1(Read UJ's Conclusion), and provided our strength comparisons, Willpower/Resolve, and Role arguments, while UJ with the aid of Slenderman, was tasked with crucial points # 2 and 3. We had amazing team chemistry during that phase and equally deserve credit.



Guess UJ won't get EOTM for that post since it's a team effort then.  And I was hoping see more TL;DR from Slenderman, but guess he was smoking pots, getting laid and making millions$$ ... or he was just busy with homework.


----------



## Magician (Mar 12, 2014)

The Pirate Hunter said:


> -As far as the Official Debate is concerned, YM won the Shuusui argument. But the only reason he won is because I didn't have the time to address everything in his last two posts. If he's up for the challenge, I'll be more than happy to move this to the OL and prove him wrong



This is a debating contest. I just came for the fun of debating.

I don't have a strong opinion on the subject at all. Outside of this debate, I could care less who Zoro is closer too.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 12, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Damn, I'm not even mad. That was the most elaborate judging I've ever seen.
> 
> Holy fuck.
> 
> Based Sabo is based.



Yeah, that was a great post. At least you could see how he was judging the debate.

Also, kudos to everybody who invested time in this debate!


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 12, 2014)

I would love to participate in are Admirals on the same level as the Yonkou I already have a tl;dr planned out. And lol at Dr.White hitting and quitting.  He left so quickly.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 12, 2014)

This was a great experience. My team members were amazing as I fully believe they are better posters/debaters than me. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn judges...waited all day yesterday to hear their verdict, wake up in the morning and still waiting!!! If I don't see at least 1 judge posting their verdict in the next 30mins, I will kill a kitten.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 12, 2014)

PM the video.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2014)

I sent PM's to the judges.


----------



## Magician (Mar 13, 2014)

Damn, people signing up but not following through.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2014)

A part of me hopes it's because both teams did such a good job.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 13, 2014)

I've being PMing with one of them the entire debate, the other 2 posted on the thread saying they're make a decision soon and the last is no where to be found.


----------



## GreenStache (Mar 13, 2014)

How do I view the openings? I can't locate them.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 13, 2014)

OPBD debate thread 3.


----------



## Magician (Mar 13, 2014)

BlueWalk said:


> How do I view the openings? I can't locate them.



You're looking at the wrong thread.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 13, 2014)

*@ Judge monkey d ace* - Great point system! I will use it next time. I wonder which genius came up with it huh?

Anyway 1 - 1, finally we're getting somewhere!


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 13, 2014)

2 of the other active judges are on my friends list. I'll VM them.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 14, 2014)

Team Zoro/Sanji 2 - 1. It would be abit of a mind fuck if Vengence give it to the Zoro/Luffy and TheTeaIsGood2 continues to be inactive.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 14, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Team Zoro/Sanji 2 - 1. It would be abit of a mind fuck if Vengence give it to the Zoro/Luffy and TheTeaIsGood2 continues to be inactive.



Well, with him deciding on a draw, it's 3 -2 now.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, with Tea deciding on Team Sanji, it?s 4 - 2 now.



All that?s left to do for me now is to take my hat off to Team Sanji and to say:

Congratulation, guys.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 14, 2014)

Good job by both teams.

Now to pick an interesting topic.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 14, 2014)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Good job by both teams.
> 
> Now to pick an interesting topic.



This one!!! 



Sabo said:


> Upwards and onwards Judges. I personally woundn't mind if Team Sanji/Zoro wins as they are just as deserving.  Vote quickly so we can move on to the next  .
> 
> Ideally, I want Turrin to be on the Yonko team and go crazy with the non-canon shounen examples outside of OP and Akito to fight him off. We should also have Butters, Admiral Kizaru and Conrusation in this debate also. It will be epic as hell.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 14, 2014)

Congratulations Team Sanji. Still wondering where Dr.White is…….


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2014)

Sabo said:


> This one!!!



I _may_ participate if that becomes the topic.


----------

